# Pine Trees



## jdboy9 (Nov 23, 2005)

I have a bunch of property that used to be a farm and I would like to keep using it. I was thinking about planting pines and then balling them and selling them for transplanting once old enough. 

My questions are. What pines are best for yard pines? Also how old should they get before pulling them out of the ground to be sold? What about controlling deere any tips on that?


----------



## Elmore (Nov 23, 2005)

*Pine?*

White Pine will probably be the Pine of choice in regard to your endeavor. You would probably make more money with Spruce or some other genera. As for Pine, I like Pinus bungeana.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 23, 2005)

jdboy9 said:


> What about controlling deere any tips on that?



Well, training in a simulator ought to help.


----------



## jdboy9 (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for the replies can't tell I like JD or anything can ya?? I had it on my mind this morning because I was looking for some parts. 

What I meant to say was controlling DEER not the green and yellow kind.


----------



## Elmore (Nov 23, 2005)

For animal repellency you might try a product from Cleary Chemical Corporation called SPOTRETE F or Spotrete 75wdg. SPOTRETE F is a flowable liquid. Spotrete 75wdg is a water dispersable Granule. The active is Thiram. It is used in turf as a fungicide but also is used in nursery applications as an animal repellent. It needs to be mixed with a latex based sticker and I was told by a rep. that it can last up to about 30 days. It is said to have a disagreeable taste. Turns their stomach. Once the pest tastes any material that has been treated they stop browsing and run off. Supposedly they don't return.
Some people try mothballs, spraying predator urine, broadcasting human hair, applying pepper sprays or even hanging Irish Spring soap in stockings to keep deer and rabbits away but this is supposed to work well and is labeled for such use. I recently ran up on 2.5 gallons of the flowable at an overstock store. Most of the label was missing but I could see Cleary and Thiram on what was left so I googled the info that I had and found out what it was. I went back to the store and picked it up for $9.00. I saved about $56.00...I love a bargain. Deere...rabbits...rodents...bring em' on.


http://www.clearychemical.com/view_product.php?id=4322&cat=24

http://www.clearychemical.com/view_product.php?id=4312&cat=24


----------



## pinus (Nov 30, 2005)

You should be a kid, to get profit from planted now conifer trees  
How is to create arboretum there. You will enjoy it


----------



## techdave (Dec 2, 2005)

*profit from tree sales-for Pinus*

Hi pinus, I think he means he will plant seedlings now, and in a few years sell the trees when their rootballs are about the size to fit in a 5 gallon pot. Only he will sell the trees with the rootballs wrapped in burlap instead. Hope this helps, Dave.


----------

